# VK - Vandy Simple EX Squonk, Geek Vape Nova, Falcon Resin & MUCH MUCH MORE



## Gizmo (16/8/18)

New Arrivals:
Replacement 8ML Bulb Glass TFV12 Prince
Aspire Puxos 100W
EDC Rainbow Disposable Vape
Replacement Glass Ego Aio Eco
Smok Bulb Replecement Glass TFV8 Baby / TFV12 Baby
Smok Bulb Replacement Glass Resa Prince Tank
COV Tempest
Freemax Mesh Pro Tank
Freemax Mesh Pro Coils
Vagon Replacement Pods
Vandy Vape Capestone
Vapefly Galaxies MTL Squonk RDTA
iJoy Pole AIO
iJoy Pole Pods
HorizonTech Falcon Resin Edition
Vapefly Core RTA
Vandy Vape EX KIt
Geek Vape Nova Starter Kit
Vandy Vape Simple EX Squonk

Restocks:

PilotVape 7-in-1
Vaporesso Cascade One GT Mesh Coils
Geek Vape Dual (SS/Rainbow/Red)
Prince T10 Coils
Suorin Air (Red/Blue/Black)
Suorin Air Pods
Suorin Vagon Black
Golisi i2 A2 Black
Teros Replacement Pods​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

